# FLF Goodbye Fling Reports



## murphman (Sep 4, 2003)

I made to the Fling around 7 am Saturday, secured the pavillion, and waited for others to show. Fished the inlet for a while threw gotchas, storms, bucktails, ba's nothing. Went back to the pavillion and met MC, Ralph and friend (sorry ******* man forgot your name, hey your team one but so did mine buddy) We went out on the beach at the Old Coat Guard Station crossing and were met wi9th a nice still NE and 3-4-5 footers at times. We used fresh cut mullet that I caught Friday night in my cast net. We managed 10 blues on top N bottom fireball rigs. The hint of the day was to hold your line because they were either hitting short or right behind the wash. All in all it was another good gathering with great people. If you have never been to one of these I would suggest you attend or organize one because it's always better than staring at a computer screen. It would be great if evreyone took the time to add on there individual report here! Tight lines......


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Ok, murph, here you go. Good meeting you by the way.

First time for me fishing IRI. It was a challenge to say the least. 

Friday afternoon was spent scoping the place out and doing a little casting near the bridge. Nothing. Soaked some squid and minnows down near the houses hoping for a flattie, but only got a few snapper blue. Later, met up with Hat and fished the evening together. Nothing exciting... small sharks and black sea bass. One of the group got a horse croaker but I don't know who it was.

Saturday was the FLF fling. It was good meeting everybody. Thanks go to Orest for his efforts on setting it up and making some killer chili. 

NS4D's Monkey on a Stick was to die for, but watch out for the future affects.  Wonder if they make a version of Beano for that?  

Good to meet you FLF... I wish you well in sour kraut land.

Somebody in the group got a big flattie during the fling. Again, I don't know who it was.

After the fling I spent some serious time down at the end of the campground at the cut. Nothing much for awhile, but once the tide started coming in, a whirlpool set up about 50yds in front of me, I fished an unbelievable 2+ hour blue blitz. Good size to some of them too. Well into the 20"s. They were hitting white bucktails with a trailer grub. After losing a few grubs I set up a homemade trailer hook in the tail and tore them up. Have no idea how many I brought in, but 50 would be a guess. Arms are still sore.  Once the blue moved on, I picked up a few jumbo spot. Big croaking spot. After the sun set, fishing shut down. Only thing caught were horsehoe and spider crabs. Not even any sharks.

Sunday, I was on the beach by the jetty by 5am and practiced my casting in the surf. Nothing caught except for little blue. Once the sun came up and the bathing beauties started arriving I did some more casting near the bridge. Nothing.

Waited around for the tide to slack around 10am and soaked some bloods bayside near the bridge. Horse croaker city, 18"+. Got two before the tide started back up. Bottom fishing time there at the prime location lasts about 20 minutes. Not long.

All in all, it was not easy fishing, but interesting fishing for sure. Unpredictable. Will probably go back sometime. The fish are there. Thursday night somebody got a 40" rock casting a Storm shad by the bridge.

Hat, really enjoyed fishing and chatting with you and I hope you guys tore 'em up at AI. BTW, I ordered the fishnmate caddy when I got home. Got tired of taking the thing apart.  

.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

First off nice to meet everyone.

I brought the wife along hoping she would bring me some luck and she kind of did. While fishing with alewife/squid combo I landed a 23.5 inch, #5 flounder. just as the tide turned to out-going down near the CG station. Also landed a small blue 14 inches on whole mullet. Then the bite died and I got sick of redoing rigs (wife had big problem with snags). We headed to CHSP, with FLF, AJ and Master Caster. Everyone was catching spot execpt us. I managed to snag a spot by accident and tried live-lining it, had a big run off but got tangled in the pier structure. 
The wife had been fishing for 12 hours now and still the skunk was all over her. She finally caught a dog shark, than another and another, about 6 in total. Called it quits at about midnight.










Oh, the kitten on a stick was awesome. *Whoooty Who!*


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*You guys are killing me*

 I was at home Sunday waiting for you guys to give me a report. The wife didn't want to drive the 110+ miles and was adamant about me not driving myself. Hopefully I'll be able to hit SPSP (only 40 miles) on Tuesday. I'm off on Wednesday and I need to wet a line....  

Nice fish AXON.......

Brother Blue I thank you for your report also. Ya musta been in heaven whaling on the snapper blues.......Thank you also for the call on Sat. It was good talking to you and Clyde


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks to all that brought stuff to make*

this a very successful fling for Jason.

Hat80 I have your container.

And who ever brought the big blue/white Colemen cooler with H2O/Diet Pepis & Coke. MurphMan said it belonged to SurfMan and WtrDog; it was the only thing remaining when MurphMan and I were leaving; I hung around for about 30 mins and then drove to 3R's, to see if I could recognize you 2 from the SPSP Clean Up.

Any way I have your cooler; couldn't leave it behind. Sorry, didn't know what to do and I didn't want someone to steal it.

Thanks to all the cooks.

Thanks to MurphMan for getting there early and staking the claim on the pavilion.

Jigmaker I hope your contain was there next to your car when you left? Cookies were great.


Jason we all wish you the best in your next tour of duty in Germany.


----------



## Wtrdog (Jun 18, 2003)

Let me start by saying my apologizes for not seeing anyone. SurfMan, our buddy Chad, and I got to the pavillion about 9.30 on sat, talked to husky and sandcrab. Then we headed over across the bridge to the south side off the surf. Unknowingly we set up in in front of a beach access for the causal beach goer. After a couple of hours and a few small blues, a ranger politely asked us to move up or down the beach, swimmers have precedence. 

so we moved down to 3 R's and set into a steady run of blues and one striper. We were there until about 8pm and caught about 30 blues. Nothing huge 6-15". All in all a great day for the first time at IRI/3R's. 

The skunk smell that has been following since the better part of last year has finally worn off. 

Orest, thanks for picking up my cooler. We came back by but everyone had packed up. I'll PM you to figure out where we can meetup or something.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Big Rad said:


> Brother Blue I thank you for your report also. Ya musta been in heaven whaling on the snapper blues.......Thank you also for the call on Sat. It was good talking to you and Clyde


Good talking to you BR. Wish you could've been there. As far as I'm concerned, you didn't miss much with the fishin... I put in some *serious * time there and the blitz Saturday eve was the only real entertainment. Never got into a blitz like that before. The croaker were fun too, but the time you can fish for them is very short because of the current. Also, the rocks there make it a challenge to fish. Like everybody else, I donated my share of rigs to the rocks.

Oh yeah, speaking of croaker, just finished cleaning them. They were both full of roe.  Thought they spawned in the spring, guess not.. and I wouldn't have kept them if I'd known they were mommas.  

.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*BR you hitting SPSP on Tues???*

Am going tonight. Might have to go on Tues as well. Will let you know.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Great fun had by all*

It was great seeing everyone again. Also meeting some of you for the first time. IRI is not as far as i thought it was. Ill definitely have to do that again. Didnt get any fish this time. I did catch a few dog Sharks but I got tired of them things. I only kept one so I can Show my kids. Jason, Good luck over in Germany. Anthony it was great fishing with you and Axon. Hat, It made my day seeing you out laughing and enjoying yourself. Orest, Good job on organizing the fling. Murphman, Thanks for the outing on the beach. I had a great time and will be looking to hit that area again sometime in the near future.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Mc*

Next seeing you again and Pop and your friend, I didn't catch his name only that he was a Redskins fan. He asking me if I was a Redskins fan and I couldn't stop laughing. But I told him that they would would win Sun.; with Sapp gone and Brad Johnson at QB, TB is done for the season.

And thanks for the fried chicken. Mighty tasty.


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Orest We got the container, thanks.

It was fun day and it was great to see every one again.

SurfMan, sorry I missed I sent you a pm.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Thanks Orest,*

My Mom made the chicken and she was glad that everyone liked it. I had some of your chili. Actually talking about it makes me want some now.It was very good. I like that area up there. I'm thinking of heading back up there to fish the inlet. I have to work this weekend but next weekend Im there. BigJeff and Axon hooked into big Flounder and now I want me some. I'll probably fish there and then head over to CHSP. I think that spot is gonna heat up soon and I dont want to miss it.........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Master Caster, 

If you like big yellow belly spot, the pier at
CHSP is the place to go. Stopped by there
on Friday evening and a few people
had coolers full of jumbo spot. They
were using blood worms.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

FLF and AJ are still at it out in OC/IRI area. FLF got limit of Tog at OC jetty yesterday and now they are on a headboat out of Lewes for Flounder. Just got off the phone with them and FLF is talking about staying another day.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

*Those 2 Are truly warriors*

Now everyone sees why they are the fishing warriors of P&S. I hope they hit Their limit of Flatties also. I wanteds to follow them to OC on saturday but the wife wouldnt hear of it........Tight Lines


MC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*I ran into them yesterday*

evening at SPSP. FLF showed me his Tog's, nice and big; never saw one and what teeth they have.

SPSP last night smooth water and slow bites, couple of baby stripers, one spot and some perch. All on blood worms. Gave the spot to the warriors for cut bait. I left about 8:00 and they were planning on staying until 11 or so.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Great to see everyone again*

and see some new faces, Bubba that means you!  Thanks to Orest for putting the whole thing together.

We fished hard for three days with little to show for it. Same old crap, Blues, Skate and Doggies. Looks like we need to wait another two or three weeks for AI to turn on. When it dose I'll be there. As I recall, NS4D took all the photos the day of the FLF fling. Come on Al, when are you going to post them? I know theres one of Jay eating a slimy thing from the shell.  ....Tightlines


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Hat80 said:


> and see some new faces, Bubba that means you!  Thanks to Orest for putting the whole thing together.
> 
> We fished hard for three days with little to show for it. Same old crap, Blues, Skate and Doggies. Looks like we need to wait another two or three weeks for AI to turn on. When it dose I'll be there. As I recall, NS4D took all the photos the day of the FLF fling. Come on Al, when are you going to post them? I know theres one of Jay eating a slimy thing from the shell.  ....Tightlines



Took pics,cooked,feeshed.....geez...wife says I don't do nuthin.....won't fesh 2nite,will post pics of FLF Fling and 9-12 SB.....hey hat, as ugly as you are,surprise ya didn't break my lens   ....that's fer tryin ta low ball me with them incriminatin pics of Fred's truck!

Ya got Ray's #?


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Try Too?*

Al, I already sent them pics to your boss. Shes just taking her time bringing the hammer down on you.  As you won't need it anymore, how much do you want for that SX? ....Tightlines


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Want to thank Orest for setting this up and for everyone that came out and enjoyed. Sorry I missed you Surfman and Wtrdog. Had a great time and did a TON of fishing. Ended the fishing trip last night at 4 am. Started off friday at choptank fishing for spot to liveline at 50 bridge. Caught at least 3 + dozen 2 to 5 inchers. Great bait. Also saw they put up big fences to close it off during the winter. Anthony and I talked to the ranger for about 30 minutes. Great guy. He said they would probably close off the talbot side this year for winter. Then eventually they would both close but that was a few years down the road. Also he said the county was thinking of buying the choptank pier itself and running it. So that could be good and bad  . We'll see. Got to rt 50 bridge and started livelining the spot. I got 1 26" striper and a few other runs but that was it. Saw a guy catch 5 or 6 stripers with 1 being a keeper at 28". He was throwing tandem white shad bodies. Slept for an hour or two in the truck and tried floating some small spot for big flounder the next morning but couldn't keep the small bluefish from tearing em up. I caught a 15" flounder on minnows and squid. Met everyone at IRI at noon with some good eats and to see Mike's monster flounder. Tried our luck in the inlet only to lose a million rigs and catch a couple small seabass. Went to CHSP that night with Mke and MC and I caught 1 more flounder at 16 1/2 ". Besides Mike's big run on spot nothing else shakin. Drove back to OC and caught a couple hours sleep. Woke up and got some green crabs for bait to tog. I caught 2 keeper tog that morning going 15 and 16". Anthony and I spent the next two hours swimming and looking for crabs on the rocks for more bait. They ended up being the "money" bait as I caught 5 more tog and 3 being keepers at 14 1/2, 16 1/2 and 17" fattie. And that was my limit for the day. Anthony caught about 5 also but most were around the 13" range. Decided to get a hotel and shower. Went to Seacrets and was pretty slow even though it was a sunday night. Live band and a few beers later called it a night. Woke up late and hauled some bootie to lewes to barely catch the headboat. Only to find out they were bottom fishing for croaker. Decide to go because we drove all the way there. A bunch of croaker were caught along with seabass. Saw a few flounder pulled up with 3 only being keepers. We caught our fair share of croakers and seabass but not flounders(our main target) Highlight of the day was a guy bringing in a croaker only to see a 5ft+ shark take a swipe at it. He missed and it looked to be a big blacktip. We gave away everything we caught on the boat to other people because we didn't feel like cleaning croaker. Started to head home and stopped at Red Hot and Blue. Awesome place and food. Got the itch again and went to SPSP. Saw Orest there. Thanks for the bloods. We caught a bunck of dink stripers, bunches of perch, a jumbo spot and a few tiny blues. Called it a night at 3 am and headed home. It was a great time! One of my last trips in MD till I come back from Germany. And a great one it was. Thanks again for everyone that made it out. I am selling some of my stuff so take a look at the classified board if you need some 12 ft solaris's and some waders. Tightlines to all!


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jason*

When using green crabs for Tog bait, do you cut the crab in half? Quarters? What size hook? Circle hooks OK?

What kind of rig?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest, I am sure FLF will jump all over this
one. Here is my take...

Sometimes they want half, sometimes
it is quarters, sometimes they want 
the whole thing. Sometimes they want 
them with legs on and sometimes they
want them with legs off, sometimes they
want the ones with orange bottoms, 
sometimes they want the ones with
green bottoms, sometimes they will
swim from far away to get it sometimes
you have to put it right in front of them
and wait a few minutes while they decide
if they want it or not. On the bright
side, circle hooks are always a no no
for tog.  P.S. Tog fishing gets in
your blood. I will drive 6 hrs roundtrip
in the dead of winter to freeze on 
a headboat for 8 hrs knowing that the daily
limit is 5, but I will be lucky to get 1 or 2
really nice fish for my time.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Talapia*

What hook size and type of hooks then?

Hi/Lo rigs OK?


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Yeah what Talapia said!  We were killing them on marsh crabs. The ones that you get on all the rocks there. Can't remember what size hooks we were using. Anthony should know. Toggin is a different animal. Let me tell you it is not easy. And you lose a lot of rigs. Anthony calls me the "white togger" because I am starting to get pretty good from shore(not boat yet) It is very hard to start off but once you get better and used to it, it is really fun. It does get in your blood. Plus the fish taste pretty darn good!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Orest, 

Capt Monty of the Morning Star is one of 
the best toggers around by far. He uses 
the same top and bottom rigs for sea bass 
and tog. He uses wide gap hooks. I do
not like to use wide gap hooks myself. 
They are too thin and bend very easily.
This past March I saw him catch a 13
and 15.5 pounder one day, but he also 
lost a much bigger tog when his hook 
got straightened out. Capt Nadelka
on the Charter Boat Karen Sue is the
best Tog Capt (finding tog) that I have
ever seen. He uses strictly virginia style
hooks. He had the DE state record on 
his boat a few years ago. He uses a one
hook rig, and definitely puts you on some
sweet holes. The tog we catch on 
boat are too large for a two hook outfit.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*IRI Toggin*

I use a stiff 8-10'Rod with 65/15braid and use a 100lb mono shock leader to keep from loosing fish and tackle to the rocks.I use a Hi/Lo type rig but only one hook;I tie a loop and put a 2/0-4/0beak hook on the loop and tie on a swievel to use to attach a 3-5oz bank or trolling sinker.I use Sand Fleas,Bloodworms,and Green Crabs(cut into 1/8s or 1/4swith legs taken off.When one takes me into the rocks I play the string the hook gets out of the rocks.You have to set the hook quick when they bite or about to bite and I hourse them in or you'll loose'em to the rocks.I loose only 1 rig a day when toggin and if I get a Tog I get'em in.I take Toggin very seroiusly.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*Best time is*

Spring or Fall when the water is cooler;Fall is the best.I consider Oct-Dec prime time for Tau Tog at IRI.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Good time for all...*

Really nice get together to wish Jason the best on his tour to Germany. If he ends up eating all the food they serve over there, he could be one fat puppy when we see him again!  I think he will have to become a fresh water trout or carp fisherman over there...

Got to the North jetty around 2 AM. Immediately lost one striper who took my Windcheater plug (hand painted in secret color) for a ride. I reeled in my line and my 50# test snap was bent wide open. No other hits on the Windcheaters. Switched over to 9" SlugGo's and worked it with the current. Got a huge hit that took my line into the rocks and cut me off. Bottom line - Striped Bass 2 - Sandcrab 0.

Hit 3R's beach for some surrf fishing with HuskyMD. Best we could settle for was a couple of bluefish.

Axon definately had the fish of the day. 

Did get to check out my new Allstar rod that I built specifically for slinging metal. Let Husky check it out and almost couldn't get it back! This setup can sling some metal!!  If anyone wants the details on how much the rod actually cost me in time and money, drop me a PM. It is a great hobby and I already have my eyes on a new 12'6 AllStar Breakaway rod (1509) to build this Winter (Watch out Hat!). Might be something you could do Jason when you're not skiing with all the snow bunnies from college in Garmish...

When's the next get together at AI?

Sandcrab


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Tog Fishing*

Spinning or conv. combo?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Whooty Whoooooo!!!!!!*

Here are some pics!Finally.....................
here are 2 of the hardest workin men of the day

Sandcrab and Orest









Here is an ariel view of the disaster site.....as ya can see...HAT80 is doing what he does best...runnin his yap  



























Orest and ?....hey Orest whatcha eatin?









? brought some nice burgers,that he left in my cooler.If he wants em back,he's gonna be a crabby patty short.

The shucker of ceromonies...ANT and Teo... guess we can have an asian identification class.The asian to the left is TEO,the Asian shuckin oysters is Anthony!










Gettin ready fer his date with Anne and the park ranger..FLF gets on the oyster....is that a mullet ya got in yer pocket or ya just happy ta see the park ranger  









My neighbor,Glenn,who hitched a ride to meeet my crazy feeshin friends.To the right of him is the other Grill Sergeant,BubbaBlue...who can cook besides me any day!









This isn't the last pic but thought it funny with our comrade HuskyMD either tellin me ta come closer or is he pointing fer me ta look up?


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*Whooty Whoooooo!!!!!!p art2*

heres SandCrab,with his new rod,he just made...nice work....where are you running off too?









Mr and Mrs Axon.....Gotta love a women that luvs ta spend time feeshin with her man...wish I could have one









Jigmaker...if he ever busts you...plan on pourin molds in the hole  









Mrs Jigmaker and his lil one...ya can have all the cookies









Axon discussing the different philosophies on how ta properly fillet a fish using techniques he saw on MACGuiver.









Her's Axon again,after he told he feeshin story....the story was so good,he needed a smoke.....









and the final pic....what's in the bag,by the grill?...


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Bag Contains????*

Dirty containers used for condiments. Are you offerring to wash them?

Nice pic's.

My wife will go to the beach at SPSP and read while I fish. Got to get her to AI this fall, she can read and/or go shopping at the outlets while I fish. 

The more time you spend with the misses the better life is.


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

I missed a good one,looks like everyone had a good time. I see Hat was "CENTER" stage again,go for it Hat. FLF watch out for those german hotties you will be hooked. I was there for three yrs. beautful country alot of good food and drink. I wish you the best and maybe see you in a couple of years.  TRIGGER


----------



## JIGMAKER (May 4, 2003)

Great pictures. 
I was thinking, if we keep having these get togethers, one day the fish will really be bitting and we could have some pictures of all of us with some fish.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Good picts and commentary NS4D. 

Same back ya', but "you" are the head Grill Sergeant. That phartin'-monkey-meat beat my ground-cow hands down.   

Good time.

.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

JIGMAKER said:


> Great pictures.
> I was thinking, if we keep having these get togethers, one day the fish will really be bitting and we could have some pictures of all of us with some fish.



wouldn't be a party,then...we'd be too serious,feeshin


----------

